
How online shopping and cheap prices are turning Americans into hoarders - yarapavan
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/567985/?single_page=true
======
mindcrime
OK, I admit, I haven't read TFA and I'm not sure I can be arsed to read it
now... but just going off the title, I'm struck by the seeming disparity
between that and another article we saw about a week or two ago, titled
something like "Americans own less stuff than ever, and that's worrying" (or
something to that effect).

So wait, are we owning less stuff, or hoarding increasing amounts of stuff???

